# Einheimische Fische



## Dangaras (1. März 2015)

hey zusammen

Ich brauche mal euren Rat

Letzten Frühling hab ich meinen Teich fertig bekommen 18'000l
halte bis jetzt Elritzen. Möchte jetzt noch etwas grösseres in meinem Teich halten.
Möchte heimische Fische und keine Exoten. Dachte so an Schleien vielleicht?

Gruss


----------



## Gladius (2. März 2015)

Hi, Schleien sind aber sehr scheue Fische. Die wirst du nur selten zu Gesicht bekommen. Schaue dir doch mal Karauschen oder Rotfedern an. Da hast du aber das Problem der Jungfischkontrolle.

Gruss


----------



## koile (2. März 2015)

Hallo, ....... auch ich würde Dir von Schleien, und __ Karausche abraten.
Da es Fische sind die Gründeln wirst Du immer Trübes Wasser haben.

Würde Dir zu Moderließchen , oder auch zu __ Rotfeder, und __ Gründling raten,
ein __ Barsch wäre dann auch (nicht )für den A....


----------



## Dangaras (2. März 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

was gibt es für Barscharten?
lese immer vom Sonnenbarsch

noch ein Problem: Wo kann ich so Fische beziehen?


----------



## koile (2. März 2015)

Bei vielen Teichwirten Z.b Teichwirtschaft Schuhbert,
__ Sonnenbarsche, und __ Moderlieschen bekommst Du aber auch im Frühjahr bei Dehner
oder Hornbach aber auch im guten Zoogeschäft.


----------



## Dangaras (2. März 2015)

ok vielen Dank
So wird mein Elritzen Problem auch gelöst.
Die vermehren sich extrem.
wurden für Lebendfutter beim Kollegen gebraucht(Saiblinge und Forellen)

__ Sonnenbarsche sind noch schön.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. März 2015)

Dangaras schrieb:


> So wird mein Elritzen Problem auch gelöst.


Hast du Elritzen oder __ Moderlieschen?


----------



## Dangaras (2. März 2015)

Ich habe Elritzen


----------



## maarkus (2. März 2015)

Ich denke auch, dass einheimische __ Kleinfische sehr interessant sind. Wenn ich keine Forellenbarsche hätte, würde ich mir auch Elritzen, __ Moderlieschen und co. einsetzen. Was mich als kleinen Jungen schon begeistert hat, waren __ Stichlinge. Die bauen im Flachwasserbereich Nester und sind dabei schön zu beobachten. Bei all diesen Arten kommt es aber nach kurzer Zeit zu einer starken Vermehrung und ein Flussbarsch würde das sicher regeln. Nur hoffentlich nicht zu gut, so dass kaum Fische überleben.


----------



## koile (2. März 2015)

@maarkus , da muss ich Dir leider widersprechen , habe in meinen Anfängen auch mit
Stichlingen, Gründlingen , __ Schlammpeitzger und andern klein Fischen meinen Teich betetzt.
Auch waren __ Barsche dabei , die haben aber die __ Stichlinge Verachtet, und so war es an mir
immer wieder mit dem Kescher auf Stichling Jagt zu gehen.


----------



## maarkus (2. März 2015)

Ok, hatte selbst noch keine im Teich. In den Weihern waren sie gern gesehenes Forellenfutter, daher meine Annahme.


----------



## Dangaras (2. März 2015)

ok werde mich mal nach Flussbarsche umlesen.

Elritzen sind intressant zu beobachten beim Mückenfangen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. März 2015)

Dangaras schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
> 
> was gibt es für Barscharten?
> lese immer vom Sonnenbarsch



Hi, __ Barsche (der Name gilt nur für die echte Barsche - Percidae ; __ Sonnenbarsche (Centrarchidae), Buntbarsche (Cichlida), Nanderbarsche (Nandidae) ect. sind trotz ..__ barsch keine Barsche sondern eigenständige Familien die mit den echten Barsche nicht näher verwandt sind) gibt's hier im deutschsprachigen Raum einige

__ Flußbarsch
__ Zander
Wolgazander (Österreich)
__ Kaulbarsch
__ Donau-Kaulbarsch
__ Ammersee-Kaulbarsch
Zingel
Streber
Schrätzer
Groppenbarsch (in Siebenbürgen/Rumänien)

für deinen Teich kämen davon dann aber nur kleine Flußbarsche oder der Kaulbarsch in Frage

MfG Frank


----------



## Dangaras (3. März 2015)

Also Flussbarsch wird in der Schweiz auch Egli genannt oder?
Der ist glaub ich am besten geeignet für mich.

Jetzt muss ich  nur noch Bezugsquellen in der Schweiz finden


----------



## Tottoabs (3. März 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi, __ Barsche (der Name gilt nur für die echte Barsche - Percidae ; __ Sonnenbarsche (Centrarchidae), Buntbarsche (Cichlida),




@Dangaras
Frage einen Angler.


----------



## Dangaras (3. März 2015)

ob er mir einen schonend angelt für mich?


----------



## Tottoabs (3. März 2015)

An manchen Stellen gibt es so viele junge Flussbarsche das man die auch auf die __ Senke bekommt.
Angeln sollte aber auch gehen.


----------



## Dangaras (4. März 2015)

Ok werde mich mal umsehen.
Jetzt ist es noch zu früh aber informiere mich lieber im voraus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. März 2015)

Hi Dangaras

ja, __ Flußbarsch = Egli

MfG Frank


----------



## Dangaras (10. März 2015)

Gestern sagte mir ein Eglizüchter:
Egli im Gartenteis ist Tierquälerei
da die nur Fische als Nahrungsquelle haben


----------



## maarkus (10. März 2015)

Und __ Würmer und __ Fliegen und Bachflohkrebse...


----------



## Dangaras (10. März 2015)

Also ich sehe das nicht so als Tierquälerei.
Wir haben viel __ Fliegen, Mücken usw. Auch kann ich immer mal __ Würmer besorgen und Elritzen hab ich zu genüge.
Laichten letstes Jahr 2 mal
Darum wollte ich eure Meinung hören

gruss


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. März 2015)

Hi,

Perca fluviatilis frißt alles carnivore was er je nach Größe des Fisches selber, erbeuten kann (von Kleinkrebsen über Insekten/Insektenlarven, __ Würmer, Fischbrut, Jungfische, __ Kleinfische Amphibienlarven bis hin zu Krebsen, Fischen, Amphibien, Kleinsäugern.
Ein 7 kg __ Barsch jagt natürlich keine einzelnen Mülas mehr, der braucht große Beutetiere

MfG Frank


----------



## Dangaras (10. März 2015)

also ist der Flussbarsch eher nicht für mein Teich geeignet.
Sonnenbarsch ist ja nicht heimisch
Gibts Alternativen?


----------



## maarkus (10. März 2015)

Naja, Mini Flussbarsch einsetzen, sich dick und rund fressen lassen und mit 35cm grillen. Perfekt


----------



## Dangaras (11. März 2015)

Das hat etwas oder doch Sonnenbarsch?
Gefallen tun mir die schon.


----------



## Gladius (11. März 2015)

Bedenke aber dabei, dass sich dein Problem nur verlagert. Auch __ Sonnenbarsche koennen sehr produktiv sein. Oder wolltes du nur einen einsetzen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. März 2015)

Gladius schrieb:


> Bedenke aber dabei, dass sich dein Problem nur verlagert. Auch __ Sonnenbarsche koennen sehr produktiv sein.



Hi,

oooch, so schlimm ist das mit der Vermehrung doch gar nicht. Von meinen (3/2) hatte ich die letzten 2 Jahre zusammen nur rund 200 Nachkommen die schon 3cm überschritten (und die wurden fast alle von meinen Flösselhechten gefressen)

@Dangaras: keine Angst vor so Größen (der obrige 7 kg __ Barsch war bisher mit Abstand der größte Barsch der je bekannt wurde - war ein Opfer der Zerstörung des Edersee im 2. Weltkrieg.
Flußbarsche sind die am langsamsten wachsenden europäischen Fische. So ein 20cm Barsch aus kühlen/nährstoffarmen Gewässern kann schon leicht seine 15 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben

MfG Frank


----------



## ingo 66 (21. März 2015)

Hi,
das gilt dann aber nur für Flussbarsche die in der Natur leben.In Gefangenschaft,Teich oder Aquarium wachsen die bei ausreichend Futter rasend schnell.
Ich hatte Anfang vergangenen Jahr drei Mini's (ca.5 cm)von denen Im Aquarium.Wildfänge!Nach zwei Tagen schon sind die an gefrorene rote Mückenlarven gegangen,nach einer Woche an Fischfilet und zerschnippelte Regenwürmer,bald auch schon an Stinte.
Nun-ein Jahr später schwimmen die bei nen befr.Aquarianer in nem 1000l Becken und haben,trotz Winterruhe und ohne fett zu sein,die stattliche Größe von 20 cm geknackt......in einem Jahr!!!
Sie haben sich zu wahren Augenweiden entwickelt.

Grüße


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. März 2015)

Hi Ingo,

Wachstumsgeschwindigkeiten bei den heimischen Fischen sind immer auf die durchschnittlichen Naturbestände bezogen.
"Masttiere" in Aquarien/Teichen wachsen immer sehr viel schneller als wilde (die sich in der Natur meißt ja mit recht karger Kost zufrieden geben müssen)

Einer meiner gesenkten Döbelchen hats im Teich in 2 Jahren von 5cm auf fast 50cm geschafft nur weil er seine natürliche Scheu abgelegt und mit zur Koifütterung kommt (und sich da dann vollstopfte). Die anderen __ Döbel aber sind weiterhin ,wie es sich gehört, sehr scheu und gehen sofort längere Zeit in Deckung wenn sich was am Ufer bewegt. Die haben deswegen auch erst ihre "natürlichen" 15-20cm weil sie sich mit ein paar Futterresten und ansonsten mit selbst erbeuteten Insekten ect. begnügen müssen

MfG Frank


----------

